# Give away - pen turning stuff



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been doing a little cleaning around my shop and decided that since I haven't turned a pen in nearly five years, maybe I should give the stuff to someone who will use it.

There are lots of interesting figured pen blanks, some assorted pen mandrels, two drill bits and some HUT finishes.

I live in Northwest Houston and Port O'Connor. I'll try to hook-up or mail it to you. I'll even pay the postage.

Turn a pen for me if you feel like you want to pay anything.

The first person who posts a reply saying they want it and sends me a PM gets the stuff.

Mike B.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

This won't last long!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

PM on the way.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I sent one too!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Dang it LOL Once again I find myself late to the party.

Very nice gesture on your part!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

I am happy to tell everyone that RC's Mom (aka Darlene) was the first to reply. And as I had hoped, she wants it for a good cause; Fishing For Heroes.

I've also now decided to donate the rest of my lathe equipment to Darlene for the benefit of FishingForHeroes.com.

Last year I listed this stuff in the classified section, but it didn't sell.

It's yours now Darlene!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WOW


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great gesture, Ballard..You've moved up to the top of my list...lol

Darlene's a great gal..and working hard for a really great cause....

Kudos to you, Sir...:cheers:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

WOW Just WOW!!!!! Thanks a million, it will go to a good cause.

Darlene


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

RC's Mom said:


> WOW Just WOW!!!!! Thanks a million, it will go to a good cause.
> 
> Darlene


Now we want to see pictures of your pens when you turn them.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very generous! A BIG *Greenie* for you! gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang nice deal. Nice assessories.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Everthing was delivered today and all I can say is WOW. So we just loaded Mike and his wife up with YFT and Hoo's and the endangered red Perch. Plus we gave them hats and t-shirts. 
Some very nice folks. 2coolers for sure.
Many thanks Cajunbob and Darlene


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, I wish I could of gotten this for my students. However, I see it went to great cause!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTG you are the man!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very generous of you Ballard!!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's been a great weekend. I went to the fishing show both Saturday and Sunday. I bought some good stuff from the guys at Hookset Marine Gear. (Brown Lure Devil Eyes, Mid-Coast Products Outcast popping corks, a Stake-Out Stick for my kayak, a wading belt and stringer)

After seeing that 31-inch trout caught in East Matagorda on a floating Corky, I had several great fishermen finally convince me to keep trying top water lures for trout and don't give up so easily.

I spent lots of time with the guys at "Flounder Pounder" and bought lots of their stuff. Although I've caught a few flounder, I've never actually fished for them.

I've made some progress toward cleaning out my garage. My lathe went to a good cause. I met Darlene and Bob, who are great people. And, thanks to them, my freezer is stocked with something other than trout and redfish. (It's been a slow winter for me and I don't actually have any right now!)

But hey, Spring is just around the corner and I have plenty of new lures and gadgets.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Ballard, you have gained allot of respect in my book!! Very generous!!
:cheers:


----------

